

Ask HN: What happened to Tweba? - evanrmurphy

Their website and blog don't work anymore. I've found several rave articles and blog posts about it from mid-2009, but no announcement or commentary about its disappearance. I'm really curious about this - does anybody know what happened to Tweba?
======
evanrmurphy
Timeline for context:

1/12/09 - TechCrunch has article on Tweebay becoming Tweba
([http://techcrunch.com/2009/01/12/startup-tip-dont-pick-a-
nam...](http://techcrunch.com/2009/01/12/startup-tip-dont-pick-a-name-with-
ebay-in-it-tweebay-now-tweba/))

5/4/09 - Tweba featured on Digg
([http://digg.com/tech_news/Tweba_com_Tweba_allows_you_to_buy_...](http://digg.com/tech_news/Tweba_com_Tweba_allows_you_to_buy_and_sell_for_FREE))

5/8/09 - Tweba is selected Microsoft Startup of the Day
([http://www.microsoftstartupzone.com/Blogs/Microspark-
BizSpar...](http://www.microsoftstartupzone.com/Blogs/Microspark-BizSpark-
Startup-of-the-Day/Lists/Posts/Post.aspx?ID=50))

7/26/09 - Date of Tweba's most recent tweet (<http://twitter.com/Tweba>)

Now - <http://www.tweba.com> apparently gone without a trace!

